# Eclipse und Semikolon am Ende der Zeile



## vogella (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo, 

sehr gut finde ich bei Eclipse den Content Assistenten, der hilft Coding Statements fertig zu stellen. Allerdings muß ich in den meisten Fällen dann noch ans Ende der Zeile um dann ein ; zu setzen. 

Gibt es hier einen Shortcut, um das zu machen? Workaround ist Ende drücken und dann Semikolon; empfinde ich aber als sehr unhandlich, da End auf meiner Laptoptastatur schwer zu erreichen ist. 

Cool wäre, wenn man Ctrl ; oder so einstellen könnte, daß man am Ende der Zeite ; einfügt. 

Weiß jemand wie das geht?

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Oh man, wie faul kann man sein?   . Bei der Code-Vervollständigung wird der Cursor doch sowieso direkt in die Klammer bzw. bei Variablen ans Ende gesetzt. Sollte doch nicht so schwer sein einmal mit der Cursor Taste nach rechts zu gehen bzw. gleich das Semikolon einzugeben (oder halt end, wie du gesagt hast). Das kostet dich vielleicht ne halbe Sekunde :roll: .

btw: es heißt Semikolon, nicht Semicolumn. Ist ja nicht ne halbe (Semi) Spalte (column)


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2006)

Drück mal Enter, dann springt Eclipse hinter die Klammer und Du kannst das Semikolon eingeben.


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Das hat er ja auch schon mit der "end" Taste erreicht, aber dann müsste er ja zwei Tasten drücken und das is eine (zwei!?) zuviel :lol:

[edit] sry, er muss drei drücken, Semikolon erreichste ja nur durch zusätzliches betätigen von "SHIFT" ^^


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2006)

Naja, Enter is beim 10-Finger-System aber nunmal wesentlich günstiger zu erreichen mit dem kleinen Finger als die Ende oder Pfeil nach rechts Taste. :roll:


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Mit n bisschen Finger-Stretching geht das schon


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2006)

Also ich habe recht große Hände und ich schaffs nich, Ende zu drücken ohne dabei den Zeigefinger vom J zu nehmen. :roll:

Nun gibs schon zu, dass Enter wesentlich bequemer und schneller is. :bae:


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich habe recht große Hände und ich schaffs nich, Ende zu drücken ohne dabei den Zeigefinger vom J zu nehmen. :roll:



Kauf dich Notebook! 

Am besten wäre eh, wir würden nur noch in Python coden. Dann spart man sich auch den ganzen Driss mit den geschweiften Klammern


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich habe recht große Hände und ich schaffs nich, Ende zu drücken ohne dabei den Zeigefinger vom J zu nehmen. :roll:



Also ich mit meinen relativ kleinen Händen schaff das 



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun gibs schon zu, dass Enter wesentlich bequemer und schneller is. :bae:



niemals :lol: 

@AlArenal

reicht scho wenn mein Berufsschulbanknachbar meint er muss sein Abschlussprojekt in Python coden und mich damit die ganze Zeit nerven


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2006)

OK, ich schaffs doch, aber es schmerzt schon etwas. 



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kauf dich Notebook!
> 
> Am besten wäre eh, wir würden nur noch in Python coden. Dann spart man sich auch den ganzen Driss mit den geschweiften Klammern



Hab ein Notebook, aber benutze ne normale Tastatur - alleine schon weil ich nich so dicht vorm Display sitzen mag. 

Ansonsten sind wir wohl alle bloß Opfer des deutschen Tastaturlayouts.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ein Notebook, aber benutze ne normale Tastatur - alleine schon weil ich nich so dicht vorm Display sitzen mag.



Ich auch, aber nur auf der Arbeit. Daheim auf der Couch wäre es etwas unpraktisch 



> Ansonsten sind wir wohl alle bloß Opfer des deutschen Tastaturlayouts.



Ja, zum Coden sind US-Tastaturen echt besser 

Und dass mir keiner was schlechtes über Python sagt! Nach all den Jahren kann ich jedenfalls kein PHP mehr sehen ...


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2006)

Ansich eh Unsinn^10 das deutsche Tastaturlayout. Warum haben sie die Umlaute nich einfach ähnlich wie das € integriert.  :bahnhof:


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

ich bin ja schon froh, dass wir hier keine französischen oder türkischen Verhältnisse haben.


----------



## lhein (26. Okt 2006)

Alter Schwede, ich les den Topic Title und überlege kramphaft, was zum Geier ein "Semicolumn" ist.


----------



## vogella (26. Okt 2006)

Moin,

danke für das umfangreiche Feedback. 

byto: der Enter Tipp ist super.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

LR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alter Schwede, ich les den Topic Title und überlege kramphaft, was zum Geier ein "Semicolumn" ist.



Ne halbe Spalte eben. Ist sicher ein Fachbegriff ausm Print-Bereich


----------



## vogella (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo, 

so Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert.  :meld: 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> so Rechtschreibfehler korr*e*giert.  :meld:
> 
> Viele Grüße, Lars



Soso!  Schreibt man das heutzutage so?


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Okt 2006)

vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> byto: der Enter Tipp ist super.



Stimmt!   
Ich code seit einem halben Jahr in Eclipse kannte diese Möglichkeit
aber nicht.

@byto: Wie kommt man auf sowas. Das Durchforsten der Hilfe hat mich es jedenfalls
noch nicht finden lassen.  :cry:


----------

